# Mud Nats 2012! (official pic and video thread)



## Stimpy

Have more but there not all exactly forum friendly.  got to get the pics and videos from my bud to. Also got to start a YouTube account so I can post my videos.


----------



## LouisianaMudPlaya

Some nice pics man! Wish I coulda made it! Wanted to bad!


----------



## bowhuntr

Ha...Tell me your very first pic is your crew....You guys passed us in Tyler on the way home sunday morning.

What a riot.


----------



## rrsi_duke

yeah thats them


----------



## redneckrancher420

Any of yall seen that 3wheeler with 28" laws on the back and snorkels. I thought that was the greatest thing ever lol


----------



## Stimpy

Yea, I was already back in MS when they hit Tyler. Lol.


----------



## blue beast

the " not so forum friendly pics" when you get them ready yu can "pm" me them or i can send you my e-mail addy...always in the mood for some good pics...LOL


----------



## Stimpy

If I get a chance later I'll try and pm ya some. Yea I saw the three wheeler(several actually). Jacked up 180 Honda. He was at the sand pit asking for oil saturday.


----------



## Injected

What are the 2 totes on the trailer for, fresh water?


----------



## ~walker

yep for campers and washing 4 wheelers


----------



## Injected

That's a great idea


----------



## TooTall

that trailer setup is hilarious


----------



## muddaholic 09

im gona put all my nats pics up so bare with me. im the one in the cowboy hat and the jester hat which is only worn on fri and sat night, the wife is driving the razor, father in law is driving the rhino. two for the wifes friends in the passenger seat of the razor. our friends in the argos, and their friends the mud hoes. and the other people are friends from our town.


----------



## muddaholic 09

more pics


----------



## muddaholic 09

more pics


----------



## muddaholic 09

more pictures


----------



## muddaholic 09

some more


----------



## muddaholic 09

some pics


----------



## muddaholic 09

some more pic


----------



## muddaholic 09

more


----------



## muddaholic 09

more some pics


----------



## muddaholic 09

yet, some more


----------



## muddaholic 09

mo pics


----------



## Polaris425

awesome pics!!! I'm adding the ones of ya'lls shirts to the SWAG album on FB so tag yourself if you can.


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast

That trailer set-up is epic! Git r done!:bigok:


----------



## Stimpy

Awesome pics man. Hard to believe my gf stayed on the back for all of that. Lol I dunked her off I know twice on the trip. She panicked nearly every hole.


----------



## Stimpy

Yea the tanks are for water. We had a shower built out of plyboard, hot water heater run to a generater, and water pump on a spare battery.


----------



## Polaris425

Stimpy said:


> Yea the tanks are for water. We had a shower built out of plyboard, hot water heater run to a generater, and water pump on a spare battery.


nice set up!


----------



## Stimpy

It was rednecked but it worked. I added the face book page a sec ago but can't tag myself in the photo.


----------



## Polaris425

I might have to turn it on.


----------



## muddaholic 09

it didnt really matter that u dunked her, she was already wet cause it was raining. i have alot more pics that ima try to up load all together so give me a lil bit.


----------



## muddaholic 09

ok guy and gals i got my self some photobucket.. so their is the link to all my 2012 mud nats pics. i will go back and edit the pics with words but for now it will do the job.. o ya start on page 8 and work ur way back. they loaded backwards for some reason.



http://s1075.photobucket.com/albums/w426/muddaholic09/


----------



## Stimpy

Great pics dude, maybe I'll get a spare moment to fix a YouTube before to long so I can get my videos up.


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360

any 2wd in there? fml lol, great pics!


----------



## walker

actually 2 years ago my 4 wheel drive was jacked up i rode all weekend on my old brute in 2 wheel .. just used my winch abunch but still had fun


----------



## muddaholic 09

i broke my 4x4 thursday night after i drouned and drained mine and went back out. found one in town for $324 and it didnt come with a rubber seal nor did it come with the lil spuare thing on the end. luckly we had a small enough allen rench do undo the the small pin and put it on the new one. ?? whe i called them and asked about it they said that it was sold seperately.?? so yes i had a lil 2wd but not for long, the wife (which hates to spend any money on anything related to my brute) siad u will deff have the manual 4wd off ur **** mudding site before next year!! lol so for rmax if u read this sometime in the future u have another sale..


----------



## Stimpy

Lmao, just be glad yours didn't fill up with H2O like mine did.


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360

Haha


----------



## Stimpy

Hope this works, video is long but it's my first ever so bare with me.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## brutemike

Nice vid man good work. I don't have a clue how to do those vids like that.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## Stimpy

I just bought a laptop, it had the movie maker on it. Still learning the ends and outs of it.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Polaris425

nice!


----------



## rrsi_duke

I see i'm going to have show you how to make a vid. LOL J/K good job. you when you might be up and running again. I got to fix a belt but im ready to do some riding back home somewhere if all of ya'll


----------



## Stimpy

I hope next weekend. Still trying to in swamp it. Got a new belt and belt cover to install to.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Bad500

nice pics! pm the ones to me to! haha


----------

